# National Kindle & Koffee Day!!



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Just read about this national day, anyone can join.. Anywhere all over the country at their own local Starbucks and/or Local coffee shop.

They are trying to get it rolling and set up, you might run into other Kindlers or you may not but it's a neat fun idea that I would love to see gain some attention.

read more about it at the link below

http://www.amazon.com/tag/kindle/forum/ref=cm_cd_ef_tft_tp?%5Fencoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&cdThread=Tx1QZGE4F4RRCNK&displayType=tagsDetail


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

That might be fun and I might actually get to finally see a Kindle in the wild other than my own!!  

So that would be Saturday, June 6 @ 10am at your local Starbucks or other local coffee shop? I would be willing.


----------



## cdchandler (Apr 30, 2009)

I'd do it.  
The local one on 25th and Western in San Pedro would be nice.  Then off to the park to watch the waves and read in direct sunlight.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

That sounds like a cool idea


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

koolmnbv said:


> Just read about this national day, anyone can join.. Anywhere all over the country at their own local Starbucks and/or Local coffee shop.
> 
> They are trying to get it rolling and set up, you might run into other Kindlers or you may not but it's a neat fun idea that I would love to see gain some attention.
> 
> ...


Well, as it happens, I am showing my Kindle to a local person at a coffee shop today!

patrisha


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I think this is a great idea. 

Saturday, June 6th, 10 am. There are several Starbucks here in Portland, Maine. I like the one in the Old Port but there you have to deal with parking. The one on Forest Avenue has a parking lot so that might be easier. And no, I am not going to the Starbucks at the rest stop on the turnpike!

Any Mainers here who want to chime in?

L


----------



## L.Canton (Jan 21, 2009)

That actually sounds like a pretty fun idea. Providing it wasn't too much of a trek, I would definitely be interested.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Sounds like fun, I'll be there


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

A fun idea  --  and there are at least four SBX within five miles of me, so that's easy!


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

I certainly won't be able to do it.

They actually erected a building about a hundred yards from my house that was going to be a SBX, but it never opened.

Since I haven't been able to drive for over 25 years for medical reasons, going to any one that is not within walking distance is not practical.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

That's ok Bruce, I don't have a Starbucks anywhere near me at all - in fact don't even have a coffee shop closer than the airport, maybe I'll just take a cup of coffee outside and sit on the curb with my kindle!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> That's ok Bruce, I don't have a Starbucks anywhere near me at all - in fact don't even have a coffee shop closer than the airport, maybe I'll just take a cup of coffee outside and sit on the curb with my kindle!


LOL


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow....that could be hard in Vegas. Just driving the five-six miles to school I pass eight Starbucks. I live across the street from two and a McCafe. Then there are two family owned cafes, two McCafes and a Coffee bean along the same route. (and my mom wonders why i can't kick my caffeine habits)


----------



## L.Canton (Jan 21, 2009)

If it did end up being in Vegas, that would be perfect for me. I've been meaning to go vacation there anyway, and the weather has certainly been right for it.


----------



## madelonw1011 (Apr 23, 2009)

I just posted the Amazon link to my fb page


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Anybody planning to be at the Starbucks in Wylie, TX?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

marianner said:


> Anybody planning to be at the Starbucks in Wylie, TX?


If it wasn't a 2+ hour drive I would love too!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I was just thinking, we could have a chat that could start at 10 am on June 6th, for those folks who are not near a Starbucks or can't get to one. Don't Starbucks have wireless? I could bring my computer and join the chat from onsite. 

This could be fun!

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Angela said:


> If it wasn't a 2+ hour drive I would love too!!


I thought people in Texas didn't think twice about driving 2 hours...wide open spaces and all that.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I was just thinking, we could have a chat that could start at 10 am on June 6th, for those folks who are not near a Starbucks or can't get to one. Don't Starbucks have wireless? I could bring my computer and join the chat from onsite.
> 
> This could be fun!
> 
> L


I think that's a great idea Leslie. . . . .I am trying to figure out where there is a Starbucks somewhere fairly nearby. . . .I almost never go to them so I have to think where I've seen one.

Hey, DC folks. . . we can talk about this at our Kindleklatsch on Thursday WEDNESDAY (the 27th) and see if we want to descend en masse on any particular store. . . .


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Awww....I'll be out of town that day.  We are going to Big Bear for an early bday celebration for me.  I'm turning 30 soon, it flew by.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Hey, DC folks. . . we can talk about this at our Kindleklatsch on Thursday and see if we want to descend en masse on any particular store. . . .


I thought we were getting together on Wednesday? Or did it get changed to the 28th? I just want to show up on the right day.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Last few posts in the other thread are for the 27th.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

akjak said:


> Last few posts in the other thread are for the 27th.


this confused me, now Im not sure of the right date


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think that's a great idea Leslie. . . . .I am trying to figure out where there is a Starbucks somewhere fairly nearby. . . .I almost never go to them so I have to think where I've seen one.
> 
> Hey, DC folks. . . we can talk about this at our Kindleklatsch on Thursday and see if we want to descend en masse on any particular store. . . .


Wait, wasn't it on Wednesday??

Starbucks in Arlington.... I don't know where you are, but there's one at Pentagon Row (where all the outdoor restaurants are) and there's one at Ballston.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

GAAAAH. . . . . .I've been traveling and got confused:  Sorry All. . .didn't mean to cause an heart attacks.

DC meet is May 27 at 1 p.m. at Pentagon City Mall. . . . . .will edit my other post too. . . .

mea maxima culpa


----------



## perriggipees (May 6, 2009)

I don't care what date is chosen, but I suggest Starbucks get hold of this idea and make it a hit.

They can offer freebees to Kindle-carriers, etc and make it a BIG publicity affair.  

BTW, is there anyone out there who is close to a S-bucks in Temecula, California.  (I know most people haven't heard of this outpost, but I can count at least 7 Starbucks places here!)


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I thought people in Texas didn't think twice about driving 2 hours...wide open spaces and all that.


I don't consider the Dallas area wide open spaces!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I don't know about Starbucks making a big deal of this, but Kindleboards will! I mentioned this to Harvey and we'll have notices in the blog. We'll also have  people chatting in the chat room, whether in Starbucks or at home. We can post pictures and all sorts of stuff.

This will be fun!

Saturday, June 6th 10 am (whatever time zone you are in, be there at 10).

Be there, or here, or be square!

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Angela said:


> I don't consider the Dallas area wide open spaces!!


Yes, my one experience of driving in the Dallas area, I would agree!

L


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Looking forward to this! It's on our blog today:

http://www.kboards.com/blog/2009/05/save-the-date-national-kindle-koffee-day-june-6/


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

It will kind of be like a car meet. People showing it off and talking about the customization, troubles, differences, etc etc etc.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

perriggipees said:


> I don't care what date is chosen, but I suggest Starbucks get hold of this idea and make it a hit.
> 
> They can offer freebees to Kindle-carriers, etc and make it a BIG publicity affair.
> 
> BTW, is there anyone out there who is close to a S-bucks in Temecula, California. (I know most people haven't heard of this outpost, but I can count at least 7 Starbucks places here!)


I'm pretty close...but I'm out of town that day. I live in Riverside County.


----------



## speters (Feb 18, 2009)

This sounds great! I can't wait. We'll probably go to the West Hills SB in the Valley unless any other L.A. folk want to pick something more convenient. I'd love to meet some of folks from the boards and Twitter.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm in. And there's only 1 Starbucks here in Granbury, Tx, so if anyone else in town goes, it will be easy to spot them.


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

Cool!  There are several Starbucks in Boise.  Any other Kindlers from Boise out there?  I'll probably go to the closest one to me unless other Boise Kindlers chime in with a different spot.


----------



## Sienna_98 (Jan 26, 2009)

There's only one Starbucks in Bastrop, TX  (sorry the 5 + hour trip to Wylie is too much, LOL) and I'll be there.  

Kerri


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

In Riverside county there are too many Starbucks...LOL!!!  Some are right across the street from each other.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Here in Portland, ME, I'll be at the Starbucks at 1080 Forest Avenue. It has parking and is convenient for people who might be traveling via 295 or the Maine Turnpike. Any other Mainers who will be joining me?

L


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll be at the Starbucks in Bellingham at Holly and Railroad. KindleWidow will be there, so there'll be at least two Kindles there!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm out in the country in the middle of nowhere, Iowa..... nearest Starbucks would be 45 min - 1 hr from here.  But..... we have an awesome new coffee shop called Cool Beans in Adel, Iowa that just opened in a new location "on the square" and it is wonderful!!  They're only about 15 min from me and have a comfy area with a couch and leather chairs, end tables w/lamps etc and I've been wanting to take MaKK there and get some serious reading time in.  They have Wi-fi available too so I could take my laptop and join in with all of you!!  DH has been wanting to get some pictures of MaKK and me at Cool Beans so this will be fun.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> In Riverside county there are too many Starbucks...LOL!!! Some are right across the street from each other.


There's a Starbucks @ Arlington & the 91fwy which is right near where my parents live. If I was out visiting them I would be there. but nope.. I'm in Tx


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:


> Wow....that could be hard in Vegas. Just driving the five-six miles to school I pass eight Starbucks. I live across the street from two and a McCafe. Then there are two family owned cafes, two McCafes and a Coffee bean along the same route. (and my mom wonders why i can't kick my caffeine habits)


I was thinking the same thing-but I am off that day, so if other Vegans (is that what we are?) want to got o a certain one, I'll go........
Kristie


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> There's a Starbucks @ Arlington & the 91fwy which is right near where my parents live. If I was out visiting them I would be there. but nope.. I'm in Tx


I live by a Super Target that has a Starbucks inside of it, and there is a Starbucks right next to the Super Target...2 minute walking distance. LOL!


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

marianner said:


> Anybody planning to be at the Starbucks in Wylie, TX?


I live in north Garland so could make it to Wylie.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

PraiseGod13 said:


> I'm out in the country in the middle of nowhere, Iowa..... nearest Starbucks would be 45 min - 1 hr from here. But..... we have an awesome new coffee shop called Cool Beans in Adel, Iowa that just opened in a new location "on the square" and it is wonderful!! They're only about 15 min from me and have a comfy area with a couch and leather chairs, end tables w/lamps etc and I've been wanting to take MaKK there and get some serious reading time in. They have Wi-fi available too so I could take my laptop and join in with all of you!! DH has been wanting to get some pictures of MaKK and me at Cool Beans so this will be fun.


I would love to join you even though that would be a 90 minute drive for me; but since June 06 is DD wedding day, I don't think I'll make it! Everybody be sure to report back from the meet-ups and chat room so I know how much fun you had!


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Sounds like an awesome idea!

However, I'll be camping at Big Basin Redwoods State Park at the time.  I will have my Kindle with me though and there will be Koffee ... of course, I'll probably be having margaritas when I read mine


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Buttercup *member #83* said:


> Sounds like an awesome idea!
> 
> However, I'll be camping at Big Basin Redwoods State Park at the time. I will have my Kindle with me though and there will be Koffee ... of course, I'll probably be having margaritas when I read mine


We are going to Big Bear and staying in a cabin we are renting during this Koffee Kindle Day. It's a early 30th bday celebration for me...they planned margaritas...now that I found out I'm 4 1/2 weeks pregnant I will be passing on the drinks. I could have a milkshake though.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

sheltiemom said:


> I live in north Garland so could make it to Wylie.


Wow, I was kidding about that! I didn't realize that a fellow KB'er lived so close!


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Harvey said:


> I'll be at the Starbucks in Bellingham at Holly and Railroad. KindleWidow will be there, so there'll be at least two Kindles there!


Hmmm, I should check how long of a drive that would be for me from Lakewood, WA. Are their anyone else in the Tacoma area of Washington state going to a Starbucks?

Theresam


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Did the President make this a national day?


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

cheerio said:


> Did the President make this a national day?


I think we are starting with the grass-roots approach. Then they can make it an official holiday after it has been celebrated for a few years.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

They have days for everything else...  some of them are pretty silly, but SOMEONE thought they were worth turning into a special day!  

I just checked, today shows up as "National Escargot Day"  

And the 6th is already Teachers'  Day, but plenty of days have two or three things listed.  I'd rather have our Kindles share a day with teachers than with snails.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm curious if anyone let Starbucks know about this planned nationwide event for their chain?

It seems like if it got to corporate they'd be pretty happy,excited,intrigued,interested etc. Especially in these economic times. They might even acknowledge it on their website or in stores. 

Has anyone emailed them explaining it and showing them the links to the blogs,amazon board,twitter, facebook pages etc. that this has been posted on?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

koolmnbv said:


> I'm curious if anyone let Starbucks know about this planned nationwide event for their chain?


I've sort of wondered that too. Because, while they might be happy at a bunch of extra folks showing up on a Saturday, if it ended up being a big enough group their regular Saturday people might not be happy. I can't see it being too huge, really: there are so many Starbuck's so unless people plan to meet at a given one I wouldn't expect more than 2 or 3 per store. It also depends on how many K owners get the message and are also willing to get out of bed on a Saturday. . . .<she said at 8 in the morning >. . . .anyway, it's a good idea. . . . too bad Amazon didn't think it up and work out some dedicated marketing with Starbuck's.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I thought it was supposed to be at ten?  

And if you look at how many SBX there are, and how many Kindles......  and most Kindlers probably don't actively read any message boards to find out about things like this...  I really doubt there'll be a Kindle-crowd anywhere unless someone specifically plans that.  

Like we might.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> I thought it was supposed to be at ten?


10 is early for some people when it's a SATURDAY!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> 10 is early for some people when it's a SATURDAY!


Or any other day....


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> 10 is early for some people when it's a SATURDAY!


Well, yeah... it's my day for sleeping in too... but you know, in the interest of spreading the word about Kindles and all that.... some sacrifices must be made, etc.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Kathy contacted me today - she's the one who came up with this idea and posted it in the Amazon forums. 

She had a suggestion - that we make a simple poster that people can download and print out. Her local Starbucks said that she could post something like that on the corkboard. 

Any graphics artists out there want to take a shot at that? 

It should be B&W, and I would suggest 8 1/2 x 11 as a size. The text should say something like "Join us at your local Starbucks for National Kindle and Koffee Day | 10:00am - Saturday, June 6th | Bring your Kindle!"

It would be cool if it had a simple sketch of a Kindle and a coffee mug, too. 

Please post in this thread, or if you prefer you can send me a PM with it.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Here's a sample to get you started... but I *know* many here can do better than my attempt!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Harvey, I'm no artist, but I have to say I really like your version, and I don't think it needs any improvement at all.


I'd suggest that once flyers like this get printed, they only get pinned up at those SBX that someone is actually planning to go to on the 6th... otherwise what if some non-Board-reading Kindler sees it and goes because of the flyer, hoping to see others, and nobody else is there...


----------



## Kathy S. (May 25, 2009)

Harvey, I think that looks terrific! Can't wait to see if someone else comes up with another option, too!

I should mention that when I asked the manager of my local Starbucks about putting up a poster, she was very enthusiastic about it. She even thought that they could do some extra samples or something that day if people came for this. So anyone putting up a poster might want to let the manager know what's happening.


----------



## perriggipees (May 6, 2009)

I'm interested in hearing what luck others have in posting this kind of notice.  Would the local Starbucks tolerate it or not?  Would they want some Starbucks rep to OK it?

Would someone near to Starbucks HQ be in touch with them?  If they don't treat us well, the next time we could go somewhere else.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I think the posters are a great idea. 

I plan to be at the Starbucks in Longview, TX on HWY 259 across from Cheddars.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I think they do want someone to approve what gets put up on the bulletin board, but from I see there, pretty much anything goes  --  I've seen offers for babysitting, rooms for rent, bicycles for sale, ads for nail salons, you name it....


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Love the sign Harvey.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

We do have a chicken place on a main road that offers coffee - plain old bitter yucky coffee - but I may get them to let me put a sign up there, they have lots of traffic walking by and see what happens.  I do know there are quite a few kindlers here and it would be fun to see who else might show up.  Also that way I won't have to sit on the curb with a cup of coffee and my kindle


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I think that poster is great and a great idea! I love this entire Kindle Koffee day idea! 

Thanks to Kathy for being so creative and coming up with this!


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

marianner said:


> Wow, I was kidding about that! I didn't realize that a fellow KB'er lived so close!


I don't know anyone who has one around here and I never see them in the wild. Before I got mine, I had never seen one. It would be interesting to see if anyone else has one in the area.


----------



## Kathy S. (May 25, 2009)

I just printed the poster out on cardstock, and it looks beautiful! Here's a hint for anyone else who wants to print it out, and who may not be as computer savvy as my 14-year-old son: you can make your web window smaller, then click on the image of the poster in Harvey's message above and drag it onto your desktop screen. The computer will ask you to make sure you want to do that, and you say OK. Then you can click on that icon to open the poster image in Paint. You can click to edit the image, then erase out the little spellcheck wavy lines that are under "Koffee" and "am." Save it that way and then print.

Thank you so much, Harvey! I am really pleased with the way this looks. I might mount it on a different color of cardstock that's a little bigger to give it a border.


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

I'd be there, but I'm getting married that day, and will probably be a little busy!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I just printed out the poster, added the address of the Starbucks on Forest Ave. and sent my son off to see if he can hang it on their bulletin board. I'll report back!

L


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Congratulations Megan - maybe if this is a good positive day for kindle and koffee we'll do another one later!

Have a nice wedding!


----------



## Kathy S. (May 25, 2009)

I put my poster up today on the bulletin board at my local Starbucks. I mounted it on a creamy colored cardstock and got it laminated--it looks great. Has anyone else put up a poster yet?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My son stopped by Starbucks yesterday. The barista told him that notices can only be put up one week prior to the event, so Lance is going back on Saturday to hang the sign then.

L


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Congratulations Megan - maybe if this is a good positive day for kindle and koffee we'll do another one later!
> 
> Have a nice wedding!


Thanks! And I'd definitely join up for another Kindle & Koffee day!


----------



## speters (Feb 18, 2009)

Kind said:


> It will kind of be like a car meet. People showing it off and talking about the customization, troubles, differences, etc etc etc.


What a concept! If it truly took that route, 20 years from now we'll be showing off our old B&W Kindle 1 & 2s to the young 'uns.


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

Unbelievable. Almost every Saturday I have my K2 at Starbucks for about 30 minutes (I have to get to "that side of the river" by a certain time to avoid bridge traffic, but it's too early to go to work); they choose the ONE weekend my cousin is getting married to have this gathering. I'll be on the Garden State Parkway waving.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Kathy S. said:


> ...then erase out the little spellcheck wavy lines that are under "Koffee" and "am." Save it that way and then print...


Thanks, Kathy! I cleaned up the spellcheck lines in the graphic, so that'll save a step for people who follow your excellent instructions!


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

I am near Glenwood Springs, CO. Any other Kindlers in this area??


----------



## Stephanie924 (Feb 10, 2009)

marianner said:


> Anybody planning to be at the Starbucks in Wylie, TX?


I was going to hit the one at Firewheel on 78 but I can easily go to the one in Wylie. I'm in Sachse, TX. We definitely need to have a Kindle meet-up!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I am totally in. I was trying to figure out what I would be doing on that Saturday! Normally I am at the bowling alley with the kids. My daughter is in a league there, but this is her last week! I will be at the SBX on Atlantic and 3rd in Atlantic Beach, FL. There are two there actually, across the street from each other. I will put up signs @ both and run back and forth! Hubby will even be home to watch the kids! Woo Hoo!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry for being one of the "technically challenged"..... but for the chat on the 6th.... is there anything I need to know since I have never participated in a chat before?  I know that there is a "click to chat" at the top of our KB page.... and have done that.  It took me to the lobby and told me, "welcome".  Obviously, I see a box that would allow for typing a message.... will that show me what others are writing also?  I did try to see if we had any kind of info on chatting.... or if there was a tutorial.... but didn't come up with anything.  So, I'm thinking it must be pretty simple/straight forward.... even for novices like me.  I'm planning on taking my laptop to my local coffee shop that day in hopes of being able to participate in the chat also.  Thanks!!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

That's about all there is to it - - whatever you type will be viewable by others who are in chat at that time, and you'll be able to see what others are chatting about.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Great Poster Harvey!  I'll print it out and take it to the local Starbucks...
jp


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

slh92462 said:


> I was going to hit the one at Firewheel on 78 but I can easily go to the one in Wylie. I'm in Sachse, TX. We definitely need to have a Kindle meet-up!


This could be a little group of north east Dallas area Kindlers. I can make it to Firewheel or Wylie, just need to know the particular Starbucks.


----------



## basboy (May 29, 2009)

Wow. I want to do this. But it seems there is no good way to organize it. Or at least nothing set up. 
If someone knows a place that is organizing by Starbucks or people in your erea let me know.
For now it appears that people just post on a blog (here) and hopefully someone caught the notice of National Kindle Day and will find this blog, scroll through all the posts and see someone who is in their area to meet with. Considering only 1% statistically of Kindle owners follow these blogs, and there are soooooo many Starbucks spread out over the land. I find it difficult to think how this will be. 

But prove me wrong. I am in California near West Hollywood. I have two Starbucks. 

Sunset & La Brea - Hollywood
7055 SUNSET BLVD
Los Angeles, CA 90028
(323) 469-6994

OR 

Santa Monica & La Brea, West Hollyw
7100 Santa Monica Blvd
Los Angeles, CA 90046
323-874-2135


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Basboy, put up a poster in one of those Starbucks, and that way people will who frequent that Starbucks will see it and if they're so inclined, bring their Kindles on Saturday. 

Or, if you have other ideas to get the word out, go for it! 

Worst case: you end up sitting for a half hour at Starbucks with a cup of coffee and your Kindle - - there are far worse ways to spend a Saturday morning.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi basboy - nice to have you here.  Go to the Southern California Thread in Not Quite Kindle - there is discussion of meeting at some Starbucks.

Congrats n your first posting!  Why don't you drop by the Intro and Welcome Thread and let us know a bit about you and others will welcome you as well.

I'm going to put the Starbucks poster up, but not at a Starbucks, don't have any where I am, and see what happens.


----------



## speters (Feb 18, 2009)

As some of you may know, June 6 is the day the events in the classic 1970s song "Convoy" take place. I thought a spoof with some of the board members might be fun. This is as far as I got! 

sp 

"Kindle Konvoy" (sung to the tune of "Convoy")

Was a bit before noon on the sixth of June
In a Starbucks Coffee Shop
Saw a buncha people with a white device
And I knew I had to stop
There was Betsy the Quilter and Leslie, too
Just a sippin' their coffee down
I says, "Harvey, this here is Kindle Culture,
And I'm about to go to Kindle Town"

'Cause we got a Kindle party
Rockin' through the night.
Yeah, we got a Kindle party,
Aint they a beautiful sight?
Come on and bring your Kindles
Ain't nothin' gonna get in our way
We gonna DTP our stories
'cross the USA.
Kindle!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

speters said:


> As some of you may know, June 6 is the day the events in the classic 1970s song "Convoy" take place. I thought a spoof with some of the board members might be fun. This is as far as I got!
> 
> sp
> 
> ...


Hilarious! Such talent!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

SP, that's great!  Please write the rest too!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

KEWL!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Now we have our very own theme song....... love it!!  Thanks!


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Great lyrics.... 
jp


----------



## Kathy S. (May 25, 2009)

I love it!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

speters said:


> As some of you may know, June 6 is the day the events in the classic 1970s song "Convoy" take place. I thought a spoof with some of the board members might be fun. This is as far as I got!
> 
> sp
> 
> ...


Awesome. Lovin' it.
deb


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Just found this thread.  I don't think there is anyone else from Evansville with a Kindle on these boards.  My niece has one.  I think I will see if she will go with me to Starbucks.  It is nearby and I have never gone there.  No need with a Keurig. 
I will go for one of their latte's or something exotic.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

slh92462 said:


> I was going to hit the one at Firewheel on 78 but I can easily go to the one in Wylie. I'm in Sachse, TX. We definitely need to have a Kindle meet-up!


Firewheel would probably be more central, and get more attention, too. Actually, I'm not sure if I'll make it or not on a Saturday morning, so let's call all NE DFW Kindlers there.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

speters said:


> As some of you may know, June 6 is the day the events in the classic 1970s song "Convoy" take place. I thought a spoof with some of the board members might be fun. This is as far as I got!
> 
> sp
> 
> ...


Brilliant! I love it! You have a gift, Stephen.

It's even more fun when sung out loud, loudly.


----------



## Stevens68 (May 30, 2009)

I am in Oregon. 

Anybody in Salem or Stayton with plans to go to Starbucks next Saturday, June 4?  If so, what Starbucks do we chose?

Thanks.

Steven


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome Stevens68.  Please go to Introductions and tell us about yourself.  
And, by the way, Saturday is June 6th.  I would hate for you to make plans to meet someone and have the date mixed up.  
Happy Kindling.
deb


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi Steven, I am sure someone will meet you somewhere as we do have quite a few from Oregon on the boards, now all they need to do is read this thread  

Nice to have you here!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Harvey said:


> It's even more fun when sung out loud, loudly.


Oh phew, I'm glad I wasn't the only one.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Oh phew, I'm glad I wasn't the only one.


Are we dating ourselves when we admit that we know that song well enough to sing it?


----------



## Lalaboobaby (Dec 31, 2008)

Sienna_98 said:


> There's only one Starbucks in Bastrop, TX (sorry the 5 + hour trip to Wylie is too much, LOL) and I'll be there.
> 
> Kerri


I'm in Austin. Will be at the Starbucks off 183 and Lake Creek Parkway.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

My poster is up! Today is the day that most Starbucks will allow the poster to be displayed.

I just ordered an Americano, and said there are some people who'll be meeting here next Saturday, and could I please post this reminder message. It was no problem.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

lynninva said:


> Are we dating ourselves when we admit that we know that song well enough to sing it?


LOL! I guess so... but looking at the bell curve on the "what's your age" thread, I'd say we have lots of company here!


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm going to a Native Pow Wow that day...wonder if they have a Starbucks on the Reservation?


----------



## kentuckyliz (May 30, 2009)

I would like to join the Kindle Koffee Klan (KKK?!?!) but the nearest fivebucks is 2 hours from my house.  Ashland, KY, 12th & Winchester.  Anyone going to be there?  I probably won't go.

There's no good coffee joints in my town.  Homebrew for me.  *sigh*


----------



## speters (Feb 18, 2009)

Thank you all for the kind responses to the lyrics! I had it in my head for the whole day afterwards. I didn't put up a flyer today but will do so (or check to see if anyone else did) tomorrow.


----------



## jwilker (Apr 23, 2009)

Checking in from Denver. I'll be at Blake and 16th.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ I know that Len Edgerly, who publishes the Kindle Chronicles podcast, will be at that same Starbucks in Denver.

http://www.thekindlechronicles.com


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

kentuckyliz said:


> I would like to join the Kindle Koffee Klan (KKK?!?!) but the nearest fivebucks is 2 hours from my house. Ashland, KY, 12th & Winchester. Anyone going to be there? I probably won't go.
> 
> There's no good coffee joints in my town. Homebrew for me. *sigh*


We'll have people in chat here at KindleBoards so you can join the virtual coffee-ers with your homebrew!

L


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Do you think anyone will mind if I go to Panera instead of Starbucks? The pasteries are so much better at Panera. Plus, I get free wifi there.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Do you think anyone will mind if I go to Panera instead of Starbucks? The pasteries are so much better at Panera. Plus, I get free wifi there.


LOL! I was wishing the same thing... those pastries, mmmm....


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I would love to do this. I am not sure it there it anyone near me that has a Kindle that would know about this. There is a starbucks near me at 3144 Steinway Street Astoria New York. I will be there at 10am. I will not be able to get up there before thn to put up a poster.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

MeganW said:


> I'd be there, but I'm getting married that day, and will probably be a little busy!!


Congrats Megan have a wonderful day.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

anyone post about Kindle/Koffee day on facebook and myspace...may get more people to join in on the event?...I don't know I am new to the facebook scene


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have proposed Panera for the Pittsburgh area.  I also prefer Panera to Starbucks.  The Starbucks in the same area as the Panera is much smaller, and like Heather said, the pasteries are better.
deb


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Panera is so good but I don't want to miss out on any potential 'wild kindles' showing up at starbucks. If someone else heard about National Kindle and Koffee day somewhere else along the road and they all planned on Starbucks I would be worried I'd miss out on them if I just changed my venue. 

Although I like Panera alot I'm going to stick with the original plan because thats what makes it more powerful everyone knowing and participating at starbucks (unless one is not available) instead of just any ol' day sitting at panera with my k2.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> Panera is so good but I don't want to miss out on any potential 'wild kindles' showing up at starbucks. If someone else heard about National Kindle and Koffee day somewhere else along the road and they all planned on Starbucks I would be worried I'd miss out on them if I just changed my venue.
> 
> Although I like Panera alot I'm going to stick with the original plan because thats what makes it more powerful everyone knowing and participating at starbucks (unless one is not available) instead of just any ol' day sitting at panera with my k2.


<sigh> good point. At least for those with a Starbucks available. I guess there'll be lots of other Panera days...


----------



## KindTrish (May 25, 2009)

I'll be at the Starbucks in Wausau, WI - I hope there will be others


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I'd love to go, but my daughter (MeganW) is getting married that day, so I'm sure I'll be pretty busy. Maybe the next time a National Kindle & Koffee Day is scheduled, I'll be able to go. Have a wonderful time, and I hope you all meet lots of other Kindles in the "wild!"


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

lynninva said:


> Are we dating ourselves when we admit that we know that song well enough to sing it?


I used to sing that at the top of my lungs all the time. Now it is stuck in my head


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> <sigh> good point. At least for those with a Starbucks available. I guess there'll be lots of other Panera days...


We could make another day be Panera Kindle and Pastry day?? LOL That would work for me!


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

A few of us in Orange County, CA have decided to meet up in Mission Viejo.
5 Freeway, LaPaz exit.
At the Starbucks just off the exit on LaPaz and Cabot Road

Join us, this Saturday, 10:00am!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I did not see any listings for Tucson, Arizona in this thread or the one at Amazon. If there is a meeting in Tucson, I would love to hear about it.

Otherwise, since it is the first Saturday of the month, I will be at Dao's Tai Pan restaurant, http://www.cacdao.com/, instead for the June meeting of the Tucson Origami Club from 10:00 a.m. to 11:30 a.m. Instead of coffee, I will be drinking a mango boba. Now I definitely have to put my origami diagrams on my Kindle!

Anna


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't think that I will be up before 11am.  Nice idea though.  There are a lot of Starbucks close to me.  Now I'm going to look up Panera's and see if they have one in Manhattan.  Sounds so good!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

lynninva said:


> Are we dating ourselves when we admit that we know that song well enough to sing it?


Nah that's not dating ourselves, my kids (teenagers) know the song because it's on my playlist of music on my computer. Convoy and the follow up song 'Round the world with the Rubber Duck". So if My teens know it, you can always say Oh Someone in my family still plays that song, yeah I know it.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I  do not think I will be able to get to starbucks by 10 am. I  cannot seem to get moving this morning.


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

I didn't make it either.  In fact, I just rolled out of bed.  Rather snuggle with my dh and dog than hop into the car and drive to Starbucks (or B&N).  Sorry, fellow Kindlers!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

It's 8am on the left coast so I'll be heading to my Starbucks in a bit. Hope we see somebody there!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

sharyn said:


> I didn't make it either. In fact, I just rolled out of bed. Rather snuggle with my dh and dog than hop into the car and drive to Starbucks (or B&N). Sorry, fellow Kindlers!


I am still in my PJ. I just could not getting moving. My family and friend wanted me to join facebook. I ended up doing that and making brownies instead.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Brownies...yum...I have been craving brownies for weeks.  Maybe today is the day to treat myself.
Sorry this is off topic.  But I do think Starbucks sells brownies.  
deb


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I was at the Starbucks on Forest Ave here in Portland with my daughter and her friend. We spent about an hour there reading. It was very pleasant. I didn't see any other Kindles but one person asked me about mine and said she was thinking of getting one for her mother.

L


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

about to go in another 45 minutes


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

drenee said:


> Brownies...yum...I have been craving brownies for weeks. Maybe today is the day to treat myself.
> Sorry this is off topic. But I do think Starbucks sells brownies.
> deb


I am not sure if starbucks does sell brownies. I make the lazy kind. I get the duncan hines oven ready. I kept them in the freezer so I have them if I feel like having brownies.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Some starbucks have brownies. Have had there espresso brownie don't know much beyond that


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Now that you say that, maybe they don't.  Panera's does though.  I have never tried the frozen ones.  Are they good?  I guess I better make sure I have a box mix though.  I haven't made any brownies from scratch for years.  Mixes are too easy.
deb


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Anne said:


> I am not sure if starbucks does sell brownies. I make the lazy kind. I get the duncan hines oven ready. I kept them in the freezer so I have them if I feel like having brownies.


I didn't see any brownies at Starbucks but I did have a very tasty slice of cinnamon swirl coffee cake.

L


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

drenee said:


> Now that you say that, maybe they don't. Panera's does though. I have never tried the frozen ones. Are they good? I guess I better make sure I have a box mix though. I haven't made any brownies from scratch for years. Mixes are too easy.
> deb


They are good. I am glad I had some here. Maybe I stop in starbucks when I go out later. I need to by some coffee.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Well, I just came back from my Starbucks trip. No other Kindles to report, BUT...

I did show off my kindle over and over while I was there. I really should have had my laptop because 3 people wanted to order one right then and there. I coulda been hooked up to Amazon, but oh well... 1 said he had other errands to run, but would be ordering it tonight, a husband and wife left to go order one for each of them. And.... another couple decided to get one for HIS dad, who is bedridden and has poor eyesight, but they felt he would be able to read on the font settings 5 or 6.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Alas, I was the only Kindle at my Starbucks in Joliet. 
jp


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

BTackitt, congratulations on a succesful morning.  Too bad you didn't have your computer.  You could have been logged onto Amazon through the Kindleboards and the Boards would have gotten the credit.  
deb


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I am so pumped!  Actually had 4 people (including me) at my coffee place.  One I knew was coming, the other I invited last week and he actually showed up AND a lady who ordered a kindle and has a friend bringing it down.  WOO WOO WOO

The koffee was actually a little better than usual - gotta go to the bump thread


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Sounds like a GREAT day, Anju!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

intinst - I hate to tell you all three kindles (2 K1s and 1 K2) were all nekkid


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Did you show them the accessories thread?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

You try and try to enlighten...


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

IF I had a laptop and WiFi with me I might have sent them there, been trying to get them to kindleboards, if I can do that then intinst can take over


----------



## askenase13 (Mar 1, 2009)

I met two other kindlers in Arlington, MA. (One was Stephen Windwalker of Kindle Nation blog/newletter).  we had a great time, I learned a lot, we exchanged e-mails and hope to do it again in a few months. GREAT Idea!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> intinst - I hate to tell you all three kindles (2 K1s and 1 K2) were all nekkid


Ack! My eyes, my eyes!


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Just got back from the Mission Viejo meet with Ramthehammer and CarolHanrahan.  
My K1 and Their K2's.  ALL NEKKID!!
Ram will post pic's.  Great time!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

This sounds so fun.  Can't wait for the photos.


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

I went to two Starbucks in La Mesa.  I was the only one.  Bummed.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I would love to see those pics of the meet-ups!

I spent an hour at my local Starbucks this morning, and I must say I felt an immediate family connection with the others at this Kindle & Koffee meet-up.

Oh wait, that's because the other attendees were in fact my immediate family. But we had a nice time. One of the baristas, and one of the customers, came over and asked about the Kindles. One guy was considering buying one after his boss had showed everyone at his office his Kindle 2.

I'm glad to hear a few of you had others at your meet-up. And those of you didn't - - good for you for being there and giving it a try!!


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

Vegas_Asian & I went....we were the only 2 there. But it was still nice to meet her & chat. Hopefully next time more people will come. (I'm looking at you patchymama & marbues!!) 

Kristie


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I feel so bad....

I FORGOT!

I'm so ashamed 

I had every intention of going to Panera this morning, but then it completely slipped my mind.

I also forgot today was the grand opening of the new Lego store in Annapolis. My son is NOT happy. We were supposed to help build an 8 foot tall R2D2. <sigh>


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I feel so bad....
> 
> I FORGOT!
> 
> ...


Slacker!! haha


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Seems like there should be enough of us here in central AR for a meet, we'll have to try in the future.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

kjn33 said:


> Vegas_Asian & I went....we were the only 2 there. But it was still nice to meet her & chat. Hopefully next time more people will come. (I'm looking at you patchymama & marbues!!)
> 
> Kristie


I was thinking that the fact it was the first week of summer vacation may have contributed to amount of participation this weekend. It was fun to talk to another kindler and see another kindle other my own. This was also my first time seeing an oberon cover and another skins brand other than DecalGirl. Now I'm tempted to get an Oberon after seeing kjn33's.

This was fun! hopefully some other Vegas res can come next time


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

No SBX here so I went to a coffee shop about 15 min from my home.  I was the only one there - no surprise at all - but had my laptop and really enjoyed the chat.  Got to show my KK off to the shop owner and his wife - who plans to buy a Kindle.... and recommended the DX to the two young waitresses who thought that using the DX for their textbooks (in the future) will be the way to go.
    DH showed up on his lunch hour from work with his camera and took pictures..... a great time all the way around.  I might not have had any other Kindlers to talk to at the coffee shop.... but had an excellent time in the chat - hope we can do it again!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

So has anyone sneaked a peek over at the Amazon forums to see how the rest of the Kindle world handled it?

Just curious....


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

i just read a few of the posts.  Sounds like those who actually met up with someone had a really great time and are planning on meeting again.  I did see there were some Pittsburgh meeters, but not near where I am.  
deb


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

It was hit-and-miss at the Amazon forums - a few of them are cross-posting their results here and vice versa. I think most of us had a somewhat solitary meet-up, but there were a few places where four/ five/ six Kindles showed up.


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

I showed up late (10:30ish) to the starbucks at 19th and Geary in San Francisco, and alas I was alone. However, two different people asked about my Kindle and one said she is going to buy one after seeing mine.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I think it was a success with all of us with kindles in the wild "selling" them   and hopefully some will come to kindleboards.


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

I was the only Kindler there, but I did show off Jasmine to one interested Starbucks patron.  He had wondered what they look like in the wild...  He didn't vow to go home and order one immediately, but he did seem impressed with all she can do!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I believe that the key issue with any of these Kindle-meets is that they need to be repeated.
As owners become less timid and as the stores realize that we are coming and they start to advertise and as the curious come just because the Kindles are going to be there.......well......
Just sayin.......


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I believe that the key issue with any of these Kindle-meets is that they need to be repeated.
> As owners become less timid and as the stores realize that we are coming and they start to advertise and as the curious come just because the Kindles are going to be there.......well......
> Just sayin.......


I believe you are right Geoff. Maybe quarterly, at least


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

I was unavoidably detained and didn't make it.  

Elaine
Norman, Oklahoma


----------



## askenase13 (Mar 1, 2009)

I went to Starbucks in Arlington, MA, met 2 others (Including Stephen Windwalker of Kindle nation blog/newsletter) and we had a great conversation.  We'll probbaly do it again in a few months and hopefully have a  few more join us.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Another thing Geoff, a lot of people couldn't make it this Sat but possibly another day, so doing this quarterly like intinst said would make it good.  Maybe change places for y'all, not necessarily a Starbucks, but somewhere else.


----------



## poo (May 19, 2009)

that would be a cool way to meet other kindle freaks such as myself!








it would be like a new age book club! lol!


----------



## L.Canton (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah, absolutely; it's great to put a real face to the people in the community.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

intinst said:


> Seems like there should be enough of us here in central AR for a meet, we'll have to try in the future.


Where in AR? I am an hour from Texarkana.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I really hope that another K&K Day is planned. My daughter and I would probably go to one in the Kansas City area. Would love to meet other kindred spirits!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

You know it occurs to me that WE don't have to wait for someone over on Amazon boards to decide to organize another K&K day. We can always do it from here - and then go over there and invite them to join us.
8 of the Washington, D.C. KB'ers had a get-together last month.  We had a very nice time.  A few other cities were talking about also doing it.  Why not go ahead.  The coffee-house setting is one that many people are already used to.  And we know that Starbucks would welcome such a thing - it brings them publicity and business.
So YOU could set a date and pick a particular Starbucks and ask those in your city/state to join you.  And then take the info to Amazon boards and ask there.  If you really want to open up to the world.  I understand that you can print out the posters that Harvey produced for us here and Starbucks will let you post them in the store one week in advance.  That way local people interested in Kindles might come - advertising often gets results.
However, my message is aimed at all of us - we can make future meetings happen - we don't have to wait for others to organize them (if we don't want to).

Just sayin.....


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Good point, Geoff. I'm a believer in being proactive. That said, I'll wait until daughter is home from her honeymoon to see if there's a good Saturday for her. If no one in our area has set up a day, then we'll see what we can do.  (Hmm. That only sounds a tiny bit proactive, doesn't it?)


----------

